# Lubriplate MAG-00 semi-fluid grease giveaway



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

I ordered one quart of Lubriplate MAG-00 L0186-013, which is NLGI 00, and due to delays we thought it was lost in shipment. The vendor, OilTown, sent a replacement. Eventually, after weeks, I received both orders. So, I have an extra quart, and since I'll be using only ~3-4 ounces in my 38150's auger worm reduction box, and I don't own any old Snapper walk-behind mowers (the only other equipment I've ever owned that could use NLGI 00), I'm giving away the extra, unopened quart, here in the Toro forum of this site, because I've found so much useful information here and mostly helpful regulars -- a couple of curmudgeons, but that happens in every community.

This was $39 my cost after shipping. But, as I said, this "extra" quart was no cost to me.

Conditions: please really want it for use. "Free" is powerful ("free food" or "free beer" is damn near irresistible!). Please "pay it forward" someday. I will cover shipping. PM me your address. Don't try to talk me into using a different oil or grease. That's it!


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

This has been claimed


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Al, ya done a good thing. 🍻


----------

